# 91 maxima fuel pump



## zguy (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a 91 max that the fuel pump isn't turning on. I check the voltage to the fuel pump and wasn't getting any on the c terminal, but I did when I pugged it back together. the relay seems to be working. I also checked the ECU it flashed 5 red & 5 green. is it the fuel pump or something else?


----------



## zguy (Sep 13, 2005)

it was the fuel pump, replaced it today. runs great


----------

